# Réglages des applis iPad ?



## bertol65 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour.
J'ai installé des applis sur mon iPad mais je ne sais où elles sont stockées.
Certaines apparaissent dans Réglages d'autres non ?
J'aimerai pouvoir regeler ces applis comme sur un Mac par le biais des préférences de l'appli.
Il s'agit de Transmission ( pour télécharger des torrents ) et de Mactube ( gestionnaire de vidéos YouTube ) 
Une idée ?


----------



## lineakd (8 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, aurais tu les liens de ces applications sur l'app store?


----------



## bertol65 (8 Décembre 2012)

Itransmission sur Cydia t Mctube sur AppStore


----------

